# Feet stomping



## goatgirl16

I have too goats that stomp there feet like its a uncontrollable tick they just started doing this is it natural or something else


----------



## xymenah

Do they just stomp all of a sudden or are they walking and stomping? Mine start stomping the ground and snorting if they think they hear a bee or horse fly.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, my kids are doing it and some Does, so I think it is bugs.


----------



## velacreations

it is a way for them to communicate a danger. could be a bug or something unfamiliar, but most times when I have seen goats do this, there is a snake nearby.


----------



## milk and honey

My little ones do it too...I was thinking it was 'bugs' but I couldn't see any...


----------



## KymberLeAnn

Stomping can also be a sign of hoof issues,..
If the high step and thrust their feet down hard while walking it's usually a hoof issue,..
I would check feet just in case


----------



## goatgirl16

They just start stomping weather they are standing there or walking around I only have 2 of them that do it I just did there hooves over weekend didn't see any issues I just wanted to make sure there wasn't something that it might be


----------



## toth boer goats

I think it is just bugs, if the weather is warming up, it could be that.


----------



## goatgirl16

Yes the weather is starting to warm up just weird never seen them do this before think they are just keeping me on my toes lol thx everyone


----------



## ThreeHavens

My little spritey girl used to stomp just for the heck of it :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado

try some fly spray to see if that helps


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep already this year, my wee ones are stomping.


----------



## Amyhis

My herd Queen stomps a lot.


----------



## still

Mine stomp from flies and if they accidentally step in fire ants.


----------



## nchen7

mine did that last night!!! I had no clue what it was, but they started itching when I put them up. my bf thinks it was ants.


----------



## goatgirl132

More than likely bugs. Could be aunts.


----------



## goatgirl16

Now the black flies are gone mine have stopped stomping


----------



## sweetgoats

Yep, I have some also and I noticed Monica was really stopming so I went to where she was. 

GOOF was standing in a ant pile.


----------



## goatgirl16

sweetgoats said:


> Yep, I have some also and I noticed Monica was really stopming so I went to where she was.
> 
> GOOF was standing in a ant pile.


Oh my lol


----------



## elchivito

Have them try Decaf.


----------

